# 3rd request TAP cath and post op pain mgmt



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Jan 9, 2014)

I asked a similar question on 1-3-2014.

at any rate, wanted to ask if the TAP cath is used post c section where an Epidural is the technique for anesthesia, what code is used for Tap cath that day of the epidural.

So there would be 2 caths the same day in this case, correct?

and can I bill the 01996 for the post op days that we follow up?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 9, 2014)

Below is some information from the NCCI policy manual. It does state that you could report 01996 on subsequent days if epidural is for intraoperative anesthesia or postop PM
It also describes in the initial paragraph if the mode of anesthesia is epidural and peripheral continuous infusion is performed it is separately reported.

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


 4.  Under certain circumstances an anesthesia practitioner may separately report an epidural or peripheral nerve block injection (bolus, intermittent bolus, or continuous infusion) for postoperative pain management when the surgeon requests assistance with postoperative pain management.   An epidural injection (CPT code 623XX) for postoperative pain management may be reported separately with an anesthesia 0XXXX code only if the mode of intraoperative anesthesia is general anesthesia and the adequacy of the intraoperative anesthesia is not dependent on the epidural injection.  A peripheral nerve block injection (CPT codes 64XXX)for postoperative pain management may be reported separately with an anesthesia 0XXXX code only if the mode of intraoperative anesthesia is general anesthesia, subarachnoid injection, or epidural injection, and the adequacy of the intraoperative anesthesia is not dependent on the peripheral nerve block injection.  An epidural or peripheral nerve block injection (code numbers as identified above) administered preoperatively or intraoperatively is not separately reportable for postoperative pain management if the mode of anesthesia for the procedure is monitored anesthesia care (MAC), moderate conscious sedation, regional anesthesia by peripheral nerve block, or other type of anesthesia not identified above.  If an epidural or peripheral nerve block injection (code numbers as identified above) for postoperative pain management is reported separately on the same date of service as an anesthesia 0XXXX code, modifier 59 may be appended to the epidural or peripheral nerve block injection code (code numbers as identified above) to indicate that it was administered for postoperative pain management.  An epidural or peripheral nerve block injection (code numbers as identified above) for postoperative pain management in patients receiving general anesthesia, spinal (subarachnoid injection) anesthesia, or regional anesthesia by epidural injection as described above may be administered preoperatively, intraoperatively, or postoperatively. 

Revision Date (Medicare): 1/1/2014 II-7 

  5.  If an epidural or subarachnoid injection (bolus, intermittent bolus, or continuous) is utilized for intraoperative anesthesia and postoperative pain management, CPT code 01996 (daily hospital management of epidural or subarachnoid continuous drug administration) is not separately reportable on the day of insertion of the epidural or subarachnoid catheter.  CPT code 01996 may only be reported for management for days subsequent to the date of insertion of the epidural or subarachnoid catheter.


----------

